

Ask HN: How do you "hack" your domains? - niico

I believe picking the right name for your company or product is pretty difficult, but it gets tougher picking one that also has the domain available.<p>What do you usually do? Add &quot;Use&quot;, &quot;Get&quot;, &quot;The&quot; before the name or use different ccTLDs?
======
ljoshua
I like the tools that do a lot of the work for me:
[http://www.leandomainsearch.com](http://www.leandomainsearch.com)
[http://www.panabee.com](http://www.panabee.com)
[http://domai.nr](http://domai.nr)
[http://www.namemesh.com](http://www.namemesh.com)

I love using those to get my brain going, and then using that to launch into
more creative and unique domains.

------
beauzero
Rule of thumb. If it fits on a license plate it's good. People have a
difficult time remember something higher than a group of seven. I always start
there.

------
gesman
I usually combine two words together (with one word need to be short) to come
up with catchy, brandish, easy to remember, unique available domain name.

Examples of my recent picks:

hostrum.com (for hosting services)

autositer.com (for script to auto-generate websites)

bitcoinway.com (for open source bitcoin payment solution)

listgun.com (for autoresponder services)

presentlove.com (personal development blog)

